# Quotas for Blackwater/Hutton Unit are posted



## mspooney (Aug 17, 2015)

Draw results are posted for Hutton Unit and Blackwater.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I got every Hutton unit quota again.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> I got every Hutton unit quota again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Dats right baby!!! Got em except fer rifle..... our crew gonna get his big brother this year!!!! Plus anterless!!!!


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

*2 outta 3 ant bad*

i got gun and BP


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

At least we aint gotta hop the fence this season. Still healing from the barb wire 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I got Hutton BP and gun !!!!!! 1st time puttin In and scored with zero points!! And being a non-resident to boot!! Guess imma have to buy a muzzleloader since I don’t have one!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I got BW general and Perdido River late archery/ML


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

U got a place to go in perdido?


Linkovich said:


> I got BW general and Perdido River late archery/ML


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> U got a place to go in perdido?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I've got one spot that I found last year during archery. Was really hoping to draw rifle this year to hunt that spot but I'll see what I can make happen with the smoke pole!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I got BW Gun as group leader, now to learn how to add folks into my group. I didn't see any options for that when I applied...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Catchin Hell said:


> I got BW Gun as group leader, now to learn how to add folks into my group. I didn't see any options for that when I applied...


Hahaha,

You can create a group quota. But people have to apply to that group after you have created it. 

Just general gun for Blackwater as usual and I got the Blackwater Family hunt. Hopefully I put the kids on them that weekend!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

BW family hunt and First general gun Hutton unit.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> Hahaha,
> 
> You can create a group quota. But people have to apply to that group after you have created it.
> 
> Just general gun for Blackwater as usual and I got the Blackwater Family hunt. Hopefully I put the kids on them that weekend!


We can catch up that weekend somewhere


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> We can catch up that weekend somewhere


I plan to be out in the woods of BW more this year. We'll have to get up for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

I need to check out what my disability hunting license covers 
Didn’t need a quota for general gun in BW or Yellow River last year but FWC has been known to change the rules 
I sit on a couple of crossings and fish. Had some nice bucks cross just never in season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

delta dooler said:


> I got Hutton BP and gun !!!!!! 1st time puttin In and scored with zero points!! And being a non-resident to boot!! Guess imma have to buy a muzzleloader since I don’t have one!


I had preferances points and resident and didn't get squat...good luck
I have an extra smokeless muzzleloader or two......


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

I got Hutton archery and Hutton gun!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Guess I'll be in Hutton for both rifle hunts... old man at the gate gonna be tired of me by the end. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Yea me and 4 others I apply for got jack and shit again I did and do have 4 points on everything and still got jack and shit except gen gun... this is BS there system sucks and there preference points is a load of crap as well.... thing I’m gonna try some Alabama some this year after bow season. Glad for the ones who got the golden tickets good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Hahaha,
> 
> You can create a group quota. But people have to apply to that group after you have created it.
> 
> Just general gun for Blackwater as usual and I got the Blackwater Family hunt. Hopefully I put the kids on them that weekend!


Grrr... So I guess I have a fancy Individual quota permit then. :001_huh: Am I allowed a guest like Hutton does? Teach me Jon. Btw, BMan was drawn for 1/6 quota general gun permits given for Escribano Point. First time he's ever applied for any permits. Hopefully there's some good bucks there...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

HO5TILE1 said:


> Yea me and 4 others I apply for got jack and shit again I did and do have 4 points on everything and still got jack and shit except gen gun... this is BS there system sucks and there preference points is a load of crap as well.... thing I’m gonna try some Alabama some this year after bow season. Glad for the ones who got the golden tickets good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks..... I feel kinda guilty now...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I wrote the program for the draws. Folks from Pace only get drawn every 5 years.


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Lol well I’ve been trying for the last 7 years in there...need to fix that program and don’t feel bad Delta D just go kill a big one and share the pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmm. I've had it 3x in 5 years. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Hmm. I've had it 3x in 5 years. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Gulf Breeze is in a separate category altogether.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

our crew gonna get his big brother this year!!!! Plus anterless!!!!
^
Motley


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

I never get drawn for the Hutton, denied on the Sambar, but I did get the regular general gun and the field trial. So plenty of chances to refill my freezer.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

grouper22 said:


> Gulf Breeze is in a separate category altogether.


Well you left me out this year

Wouldnt it make sense to only award 1 hunt a year per person, instead of
letting someone be lucky and hunt the area in archery,ml and gen gun....?
The way it is setup now really restricts PUBLIC access to the area...
Just think, if 30 different people and guest were allowed each hunt,how much better it would be....


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Yea I denied on sambar as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Just got my email. We will be sambar deer hunting as well. My email been messed up. What a good surprise. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I live just down the road from the Hutton unit and have never been drawn. Looks like Alabama will keep getting my money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Screw Florida. I’m headed to the Midwest. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

3rd year no Hutton. Gen gun bw which I plan to hunt (pulled it last year but never set foot on bw) most excited about Escribano archery. Got the 2nd week, can’t wait to scout that area. If you know anything about it please pm me


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Mosquitoes yellow flies bears. Very few deer.


fishboy said:


> 3rd year no Hutton. Gen gun bw which I plan to hunt (pulled it last year but never set foot on bw) most excited about Escribano archery. Got the 2nd week, can’t wait to scout that area. If you know anything about it please pm me


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Damnit. Maybe a pig will get lost and come by. I plan to make a weekend out of it anyway and camp out there, at least give it two good days. Bears be warned, I know karate hahaha


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I didn’t get anything either. Surprised I didn’t get at least archery in Hutton


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Got drawn for bw still hunt. Probably not going to use it. Got drawn for Iowa! Northbound baby!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

pcola4 said:


> Got drawn for bw still hunt. Probably not going to use it. Got drawn for Iowa! Northbound baby!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah! Good luck up there,hope to see awesome harvest pics!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

4th year in a row, got general gun and nothing else...


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

sure said:


> 4th year in a row, got general gun and nothing else...


Going on 10 years of getting nothing but the general gun. Yep... It sucks.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Crazy how some get drawn for the special hunts every year and others go 10 years with nothing. Keeps my money in Alabama. I like it in Alabama but it would be nice and cheaper to have something in Florida.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

fishboy said:


> 3rd year no Hutton. Gen gun bw which I plan to hunt (pulled it last year but never set foot on bw) most excited about Escribano archery. Got the 2nd week, can’t wait to scout that area. If you know anything about it please pm me


I drew first week archery.


----------



## blufire42 (Oct 28, 2015)

Just got my antlerless permit for BW Still Hunt. Took me 4 years to finally get one


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

blufire42 said:


> Just got my antlerless permit for BW Still Hunt. Took me 4 years to finally get one


One day they will screw up and give me this permit... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

blufire42 said:


> Just got my antlerless permit for BW Still Hunt. Took me 4 years to finally get one




Just got mine too. Two years in a row!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> Just got mine too. Two years in a row!


You suck, Lincoln. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

No nanny tag for me, drawn it once in 6 years.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Negative

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

After buying two more packs of broad heads and a dozen arrows for archery season on this rainy day online shopping spree. I checked my email and got me one of those antlerless things. This year will be the first time ever for me.


----------



## OwenM (Sep 11, 2017)

I pulled a doe tag as well. First year applying. And my buck just got done at the taxidermist. Been a good day!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Gotta have pics.


OwenM said:


> I pulled a doe tag as well. First year applying. And my buck just got done at the taxidermist. Been a good day!


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Nada for me again. Guess I’ll just buy someone’s doe permit again this year.


----------

